
Millennials Are Leaving Religion and Not Coming Back - dynamite-ready
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/millennials-are-leaving-religion-and-not-coming-back/
======
Porthos9K
Not just millennials. I'm part of the rearguard of Generation X, and I
renounced Christianity as soon as I had the economic freedom to do so (it's
safer to be closeted when you're dependent on close-minded parents). I haven't
embraced any other religion, because why should I?

------
Miner49er
While I'm not a fan of most organized religion, I do think the loss of the
church is likely having a negative affect on society. Millennials are very
lonely [1]. A church is one place that provides a community, and it doesn't
seem like it's been replaced with anything else for the non-religious.

[1] [https://today.yougov.com/topics/lifestyle/articles-
reports/2...](https://today.yougov.com/topics/lifestyle/articles-
reports/2019/07/30/loneliness-friendship-new-friends-poll-survey)

